# Quick Links & Cutting Edge Issues Forum



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I usually use the Quick Links menu to select all new DirecTV posts when I come to the site. For some reason, new posts from the Cutting Edge issues forum do not seem to be retrieved when I use the Quick Link menu. Is there a reason why they would not be listed?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks .. It's on my TODO list to double check all of the forums that are listed in the Quick Links menu. I should have that completed sometime today.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Good call too on moving the issues to its own sub-forum. It's one of those things where ya go, "Why didn't we think of that before?".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On Doug's behalf, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Good call too on moving the issues to its own sub-forum. It's one of those things where ya go, "Why didn't we think of that before?".





Stuart Sweet said:


> On Doug's behalf, thanks for the compliment.


 .. Thanks guys .. It should make the hot topics more visible now.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for moving issues into the new forum - this should definitely make it easier for the mods to manage the threads and keep the threads focused. :up:



> While CE software is currently being tested for a particular receiver, the issue thread will remain in the Issues forum. After the CE release has gone national or been superseded by a new release, the thread will no longer be available for posting.


When a new CE release comes out, I assume the thread from the prior release will be locked ("unavailable for posting"), but will the thread still be accessible in the Issues forum or somewhere else for research? I have often gone back to prior threads to verify specifics of an issue, so I'm hoping I can still do that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew, that should be the case.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Doug!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

It definately makes for a cleaner look. Thank you for cleaning up our messes Doug!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice work Doug, I like it!


----------

